# Let's start one here



## PWalls (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's see, we are starting to get over some Catholic Bashing in the Spiritual forum (kinda on the down slope I hope). Got a good Abortion thread going in the Political Forum. Let's start a good one in here.


Georgia Tech is going to OWN the Mutts next season. It is gonna be awesome. New head coach is going to bring it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 30, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Let's see, we are starting to get over some Catholic Bashing in the Spiritual forum (kinda on the down slope I hope). Got a good Abortion thread going in the Political Forum. Let's start a good one in here.
> 
> 
> Georgia Tech is going to OWN the Mutts next season. It is gonna be awesome. New head coach is going to bring it.



 

Put your money where your mouth is...


----------



## PWalls (Jan 30, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Put your money where your mouth is...



I just got rid of that sorry dog avatar thank you. Had it for the last several years. Gonna be awesome not to have it next season. As a matter of fact, I know Jody probably has some awesome GT avatar I can get HMWolfPuppie to wear unless he chickens out before then (writing on the wall and all that).


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I just got rid of that sorry dog avatar thank you. Had it for the last several years. Gonna be awesome not to have it next season. As a matter of fact, I know Jody probably has some awesome GT avatar I can get HMWolfPuppie to wear unless he chickens out before then (writing on the wall and all that).





Let me give you some advice....
If you would quit betting on the UGA & GT game you wouldn't be forced to have a UGA avatar for several years... And it's actually more then several..

Maybe you should have trolled over to the For Sale section after losing your debate in the spiritual section to pick a fight.. Cause you have "NO LEGS" to stand on with this game.. Ask your last 2 coaches..


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you should have trolled over to the For Sale section after losing your debate in the spiritual section to pick a fight.. Cause you have "NO LEGS" to stand on with this game.. Ask your last 2 coaches..



No debates have been "lost" as you say. And, I ain't picking a fight. Just starting a thread. Participate or don't. Up to you.

Don't need to ask the last two coaches. I am a forward looker. PJ is going to bring it and we will rule this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> And, I ain't picking a fight. Just starting a thread. Participate or don't. Up to you.
> 
> Don't need to ask the last two coaches. I am a forward looker. PJ is going to bring it and we will rule this year.




I think I already joined this thread with the last post..

Forward looker... Then you wouldn't be a Tech fan.. You guys are use to sucking on dust as we blow by you on the way to our bowl game... BTW, how was Idaho??

You shouldn't ask for this whiping!! Ask Florida what happens when UGA has a by week before a game... Yeah, our by-week is before we play you... You still ready to put a bet on this game??

And where are you ranked in recruiting for this stellar year GT plans on haveing?

Jody, you might want to put a leash on this jacket before we do!...


----------



## larpyn (Jan 31, 2008)

ok i'll bite 
im not a tech or uga fan but if you think tech is going to rule uga next year all i can say is good luck. it's gonna require a lot of it.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 31, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I already joined this thread with the last post..
> 
> Forward looker... Then you wouldn't be a Tech fan.. You guys are use to sucking on dust as we blow by you on the way to our bowl game... BTW, how was Idaho??
> 
> ...



i holla' foul on that one.... no personal attacks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2008)

larpyn said:


> i holla' foul on that one.... no personal attacks



Sorry, didn't mean to pull you into this one...

This guy came to the wrong section to "Start One"... There is more crap given in this Section then every section combined...


----------



## chadair (Jan 31, 2008)

Go Tech

 I hope they hang 50+ on UGA next year at home, just like all the other leghumpers rivals have.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> Go Tech
> 
> I hope they hang 50+ on UGA next year at home, just like all the other leghumpers rivals have.



You're just angry we hung almost 50 on you!!


----------



## chadair (Jan 31, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You're just angry we hung almost 50 on you!!



the key word is "ALMOST" but that wasn't in the swamp.

but it has becoming the norm for uga to have someone put up 50+ at  Sanford and son stadium


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> the key word is "ALMOST" but that wasn't in the swamp.
> 
> but it has becoming the norm for uga to have someone put up 50+ at  Sanford and son stadium



Not the swamp??? No, it's not the swamp but it is "Home Field" advantage for you guys.. So what day is it that you show up for that game? A few hours before game time??

And it would have been 50... We just sent in the relief crew before our defense killed Timmy..


----------



## chadair (Jan 31, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not the swamp??? No, it's not the swamp but it is "Home Field" advantage for you guys.. So what day is it that you show up for that game? A few hours before game time??
> 
> And it would have been 50... We just sent in the relief crew before our defense killed Timmy..



 I show up on thursday before the game and those people who worked sooo hard for their uga diploma says it is a nuetral site 

 you need the big "IF" word in your last sentnce. 15 out of the last 18 years, the if word has been yalls best arguement


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> the if word has been yalls best arguement



Actually winning 9 more games then UF is our "BEST" arguement!! 

I think we took over PW's thread... I tried to warn you PW.. Us boys in the Sports section can talk some trash!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2008)

PW.

you are as nutty as a FIVE POUND FRUIT CAKE.  NO way the DAWGS lose.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I though they were going let GT play some High school teams this year to get their stats up?


----------



## larpyn (Jan 31, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually winning 9 more games then UF is our "BEST" arguement!!
> 
> I think we took over PW's thread... I tried to warn you PW.. Us boys in the Sports section can talk some trash!!



that's funny 
and don't forget that a thread can get hijacked in less than 5 posts over here 
 and a nascar thread can turn into a GA vs. UF debate real quick.......


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

I like trash talk just as much as anyone. And GT vs. UGA is some of the best. Bring it on.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 31, 2008)

how quick these tek men have forgotten their pathetic last game on the illustrious blue turf....


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

westcobbdog said:


> how quick these tek men have forgotten their pathetic last game on the illustrious blue turf....



The past is gone. Over and done with. Look forward and you will see a beatdown of UGA this year at the hand of the YellowJackets.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> the key word is "ALMOST" but that wasn't in the swamp.
> 
> but it has becoming the norm for uga to have someone put up 50+ at  Sanford and son stadium



Hey man ,a few quick questions.  What was the score this year?  What was Superman doing after the game?  What was yall's record?  What bowl did yall go to?  How did it turn out?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> The past is gone. Over and done with. Look forward and you will see a beatdown of UGA this year at the hand of the YellowJackets.



Yep.  Paul Johnson is the greatest.

Maybe if yall use six quarterbacks against us next year instead of only five like this year, that will be the difference maker.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jan 31, 2008)

8 in a row this year is what Im sayin...heard a pretty good quote about TECH the other day.....................getting accepted to georgia tech is like unprotected sex...glad you got in, but sorry you ever came!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  Paul Johnson is the greatest.
> 
> Maybe if yall use six quarterbacks against us next year instead of only five like this year, that will be the difference maker.




He'll do whatever it takes. At the end of the game ya'll will be crying over your beatdown and going back to the pound with your tail between your legs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> He'll do whatever it takes. At the end of the game ya'll will be crying over your beatdown and going back to the pound with your tail between your legs.



Whatever you have to tell yourself until reality sets in.  We'll be crying after the game.  Sure will.  We'll be in tears laughing about all the smack yall talked _again_.  Yall never learn.  You're like renegade seals that have to be trained everyday.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever you have to tell yourself until reality sets in.  We'll be crying after the game.  Sure will.  We'll be in tears laughing about all the smack yall talked _again_.  Yall never learn.  You're like renegade seals that have to be trained everyday.



The whining from you guys will be oh so more precious this year after your humiliation. I got a bunch of years worth of eating crow. It tastes good. Gonna enjoy teaching ya'll how to eat it. Hope you're hungry.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> The whining from you guys will be oh so more precious this year after your humiliation. I got a bunch of years worth of eating crow. It tastes good. Gonna enjoy teaching ya'll how to eat it. Hope you're hungry.





  Man you are hillarious!!!  You just replaced Dave Chapelle as my favorite comedian.  You Techies are always good for a laugh though.  It will be "oh so more precious after your humiliation"?  Are you serious?  Who talks like that?  Man you are a laugh a minute.  I like you.

Go Dawgs!!!  Sic em!!  Thank God I'm not a Techie!!!


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey I have to go to Athens Saturday. Trying to vent some emotions here so I don't let it slip up there.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> the key word is "ALMOST" but that wasn't in the swamp.
> 
> but it has becoming the norm for uga to have someone put up 50+ at  Sanford and son stadium



Is there anyway to make this thread sticky?  We will most definitely need to revisit it.  UGA has only had 50 pts scored against them one time in Athens.  The *******s did it, but we still own the series.

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Hey I have to go to Athens Saturday. Trying to vent some emotions here so I don't let it slip up there.



Understood.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey UGA fans, how many thug players you gonna lose in the off-season this year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Hey UGA fans, how many thug players you gonna lose in the off-season this year?



This is too easy.......  I'm gonna let another one of yall have this one.  Call it a late Christmas present.  BrowningSlayer you got it?  SuperSport?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Hey UGA fans, how many thug players you gonna lose in the off-season this year?




I don't know, how many players are going to de-commit from Tech before signing day?  Last I checked you're at 4.  Coming in at a stong 39 on the recuiting class this year aren't you?

Red


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I don't know, how many players are going to de-commit from Tech before signing day?  Last I checked you're at 4.  Coming in at a stong 39 on the recuiting class this year aren't you?
> 
> Red



That is a non-issue. PJ can and will beat ya'll with the third-stringers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> That is a non-issue. PJ can and will beat ya'll with the third-stringers.



  I tell yall this guy is a character.  Third stringers???  Yeah, because their first stringers have been doing such a bang up job this decade.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

The more outrageous the smack-talk the better.


----------



## Itchy Finger (Jan 31, 2008)

You Tek and Gayter fans are so "Dawg-on" precious! 

Yes Tek fans, I think you guys got a pretty good coach now. I really do, and yes for the LAST time, I REALLY do believe y'all will OWN Duke now, no question! Quit sending me the pm's asking me if I really believe that. Yes, ya'll will own Duke now!

And for all you Gayters, looks like Urban may have y'all some violations coming. But don't worry, probably secondary violations and not anything "serious", well at least I'm sure that's what they'll call it, secondary.

Anyway, y'all don't want Kno Mo!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> That is a non-issue. PJ can and will beat ya'll with the third-stringers.



Has been for 7 years now.....

Red


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 31, 2008)

2006  Away UT 51    home- UGA 33  Are there any other school besides GT and that pacific island team you dogs fans can talk smack too. 2007 UT 35    UGA  14, knoshow  CAR13 YDS30   Avr. 2.3   Long 5 yards.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 31, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> 2006  Away UT 51    home- UGA 33  Are there any other school besides GT and that pacific island team you dogs fans can talk smack too. 2007 UT 35    UGA  14, knoshow  CAR13 YDS30   Avr. 2.3   Long 5 yards.



Figured it wouldn't take long for you inbred fans to show up.And I do mean You Inbred Fan.....


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 31, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> 2006  Away UT 51    home- UGA 33  Are there any other school besides GT and that pacific island team you dogs fans can talk smack too. 2007 UT 35    UGA  14, knoshow  CAR13 YDS30   Avr. 2.3   Long 5 yards.




....And we ended both years(and the 5 before that) ranked higher than the Volenqueers.....

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I don't know, how many players are going to de-commit from Tech before signing day?  Last I checked you're at 4.  Coming in at a stong 39 on the recuiting class this year aren't you?
> 
> Red



39th?  Not bad for a program starting from scratch.

We've got a good crop of talent coming to the OL, which is exactly what we need.  We've already got a 4 star QB who will be a true sophomore next year who seems to fit what we THINK Coach Johnson's offense will look like.  We've also got a stud at tailback in Jonathan Dwyer who will just be a true sophomore.  We've got a lot of good speed coming in the secondary and the LB's.  I'm actually quite happy with our recruiting class all things considered.

I'm not saying we're gonna beat UGA, because this should be the best team UGA has put on the field in 25 years, but I think we're gonna look pretty good.

PWalls, back to pushing their buttons.  Its soooooooo easy.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 31, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 39th?  Not bad for a program starting from scratch.
> 
> We've got a good crop of talent coming to the OL, which is exactly what we need.  We've already got a 4 star QB who will be a true sophomore next year who seems to fit what we THINK Coach Johnson's offense will look like.  We've also got a stud at tailback in Jonathan Dwyer who will just be a true sophomore.  We've got a lot of good speed coming in the secondary and the LB's.  I'm actually quite happy with our recruiting class all things considered.
> 
> ...




You sure didn't look like your avatar at lunch today......

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> 2006  Away UT 51    home- UGA 33  Are there any other school besides GT and that pacific island team you dogs fans can talk smack too. 2007 UT 35    UGA  14, knoshow  CAR13 YDS30   Avr. 2.3   Long 5 yards.



Yeah what was yall's record this year?  What bowl did yall play in?  Where were yall ranked?  But hey I think it's cute that those few victories over us after a few years of us beating on yall gives you Vowel fans such a warm and fuzzy feeling.  But hey on a serious note I do think we are in trouble against yall next year despite the good team we will have.  I just saw on ESPN where yall have convinced  Chalie Weiss and Mark Mangino to come coach at Tenn.  They will share the title of head coach with Fatie Phil and be the  Triumverate of Fatness. See ya in Athens.  Go Dawgs Sic Em!! Thank God I'm not a Vowel!!


----------



## chadair (Jan 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Is there anyway to make this thread sticky?  We will most definitely need to revisit it.  UGA has only had 50 pts scored against them one time in Athens.  The *******s did it, but we still own the series.
> 
> Red



 accubon posted this, but I want to be sure ol red figured it out. but in 2006 Ut HUNG 50+ ON THE LEGHUMPERS



South GA Dawg said:


> Hey man ,a few quick questions.  What was the score this year?  What was Superman doing after the game?  What was yall's record?  What bowl did yall go to?  How did it turn out?



This year did not turn out as well as the last 15 out of 18 so basically we will have to call this year a FLUKE. Something that RARELY happens, a blind squirrel findin an acorn when happens more then 1 time in row, then you can flap your tail feathers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

Itchy Finger said:


> You Tek and Gayter fans are so "Dawg-on" precious!
> 
> Yes Tek fans, I think you guys got a pretty good coach now. I really do, and yes for the LAST time, I REALLY do believe y'all will OWN Duke now, no question! Quit sending me the pm's asking me if I really believe that. Yes, ya'll will own Duke now!
> 
> ...



Priceless!!  They can call him whatever the want.  They wish they had him and wish they could stop him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> accubon posted this, but I want to be sure ol red figured it out. but in 2006 Ut HUNG 50+ ON THE LEGHUMPERS
> 
> 
> 
> This year did not turn out as well as the last 15 out of 18 so basically we will have to call this year a FLUKE. Something that RARELY happens, a blind squirrel findin an acorn when happens more then 1 time in row, then you can flap your tail feathers.



 Wooo!!  Yall are almost as funny as the Techies.  I hear ya brother.  Just keep saying it over and over.  It was just a fluke.  It was just a fluke.  You can say it every time Knowshon scores a touchdown against yall!!  You should tell little Hitler about that one.  Good stuff


----------



## chadair (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wooo!!  Yall are almost as funny as the Techies.



he who laughs last, laughs the loudest

hold tight to yalls sugarbowl, your victory over UF (that only happens on average about once every 6 years) not able to win the sec east, 1 national championship in 27 years.
You keep laughing, it'll hold off the tears


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You sure didn't look like your avatar at lunch today......
> 
> Red



I was having a bad hair day...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Let's see, we are starting to get over some Catholic Bashing in the Spiritual forum (kinda on the down slope I hope). Got a good Abortion thread going in the Political Forum. Let's start a good one in here.
> 
> 
> Georgia Tech is going to OWN the Mutts next season. It is gonna be awesome. New head coach is going to bring it.


 
I see your head is just as in the clouds on this topic as it is on the others....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> he who laughs last, laughs the loudest
> 
> hold tight to yalls sugarbowl, your victory over UF (that only happens on average about once every 6 years) not able to win the sec east, 1 national championship in 27 years.
> You keep laughing, it'll hold off the tears



  You crack me up man!!  Thanks for the advice.  We will keep laughing.  As far as me holding on to things you are the one obsessed with yall's record since 1990.  That's fine though.  I understand.  Remember, it was just a fluke this year.  Lilttle Hitler can get the boys in circle and they can hold hands, close their eyes and chant it.  Heck they can sing it or scream it for all we care.  Just a fluke!!  Yeah man.  Since you were so generous with your advice, I've got some too.  Yall should be more worried about figuring out how to beat Auburn.  I guess that was just a fluke too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I see your head is just as in the clouds on this topic as it is on the others....



Hey Grit, go back and read this guy's posts on this thread.


----------



## chadair (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> :Yall should be more worried about figuring out how to beat Auburn.  I guess that was just a fluke too.



 you are correct, Auburn owns Florida. And being a realistic fan, Ican see that, and will admit Auburns DOMINANCE over the gators. Thats the difference in realistic fans and those who are blinded by the koolaid  I'm not stuck on what happened back in the day, I just know since the '92 game when UF was ranked #1 and Auburn came to the swamp and won (and I have NOT taken my wife to another Florida game since), seems like they've won eveyone since


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> you are correct, Auburn owns Florida. And being a realistic fan, Ican see that, and will admit Auburns DOMINANCE over the gators. Thats the difference in realistic fans and those who are blinded by the koolaid  I'm not stuck on what happened back in the day, I just know since the '92 game when UF was ranked #1 and Auburn came to the swamp and won (and I have NOT taken my wife to another Florida game since), seems like they've won eveyone since



Yeah I remember that.  You know as far as I'm concerned objectivity is overrated in a big way.  I'll leave cool headed analysis to the guys on Game Day.  I'm a fan.  Nobody pays me.  I love my team and I don't care if another team has beaten us alot, I'm not going to bow to them or act like we're less than they are.  I'm not going to be a good little Bulldawg and stay in my "place".  We in no way feel inferior to Florida or any other team.  It showed this year.  We're not in awe of anybody.  It's Great To Be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 31, 2008)

chadair said:


> Auburn owns Florida.




So does UGA overall......

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Grit, go back and read this guy's posts on this thread.


 
I responded to his opening post, that is enough.


----------



## Itchy Finger (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, we've got fans everywhere! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I responded to his opening post, that is enough.



Alright.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah what was yall's record this year?  What bowl did yall play in?  Where were yall ranked?  But hey I think it's cute that those few victories over us after a few years of us beating on yall gives you Vowel fans such a warm and fuzzy feeling.  But hey on a serious note I do think we are in trouble against yall next year despite the good team we will have.  I just saw on ESPN where yall have convinced  Chalie Weiss and Mark Mangino to come coach at Tenn.  They will share the title of head coach with Fatie Phil and be the  Triumverate of Fatness. See ya in Athens.  Go Dawgs Sic Em!! Thank God I'm not a Vowel!!



Dont let UT record or bowl cloud your mind. UT put UGA in there place and looks like its easily forgotten by some fans.  I would be worried to this year if I was a dog fan. But on the other hand I feel pretty comfortable about UT going into athens. I am just looking at the last few trips there. Heck lets talk about college BB. Well can you say OWNED there too. Back on the inner state rivalry.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I responded to his opening post, that is enough.



I try to keep my head in the clouds. That's where the important stuff is.

But, back to this thread. Last year, year before last and past is all just that. THE PAST. This is a new year with a new coach. No more old issues. Just good ole fashioned beat down on some dawgs to look forward to.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Alright.



Get with the program. Me and sandpaper man go back a few years on here (even back when his username wasn't "abrasive"). We have been discussing topics for a while now. I gotta keep him on his toes every once in a while with threads like this.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> The past is gone. Over and done with. Look forward and you will see a beatdown of UGA this year at the hand of the YellowJackets.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


>



Well, I knew you would like that.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Well, I knew you would like that.


----------



## tcward (Jan 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Let's see, we are starting to get over some Catholic Bashing in the Spiritual forum (kinda on the down slope I hope). Got a good Abortion thread going in the Political Forum. Let's start a good one in here.
> 
> 
> Georgia Tech is going to OWN the Mutts next season. It is gonna be awesome. New head coach is going to bring it.



It is always nice to dream! GO DAWGS!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 1, 2008)

This thread is a HOOT!
Let's give them a break......
Tech's new coach has all 100 of their fans excited!
You think they may sell out a game one day? I don't mean sell most of the tickets to the opposing team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Dont let UT record or bowl cloud your mind. UT put UGA in there place and looks like its easily forgotten by some fans.  I would be worried to this year if I was a dog fan. But on the other hand I feel pretty comfortable about UT going into athens. I am just looking at the last few trips there. Heck lets talk about college BB. Well can you say OWNED there too. Back on the inner state rivalry.



 Basketball?  Ok man whatever.  I seriously think it's great that your little victory over us meant so much I really do.  I mean that's about all you have to talk smack about.  If you really believe that we are worried about yall next year you are badly mistaken.  It's cool though, I'm not mad I'm just laughing at yall.  Don't let that all consuming victory that meant so much cloud _your_ judgment.  Ainge and Cuttclife are gone.  Not looking so good for the Vowels all the sudden.  But hey just keep telling yourself how great yall are.  I can always use a laugh.  Go Dawgs!!  Sic em!!  Thank God I'm not a Vowel!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Dont let UT record or bowl cloud your mind. UT put UGA in there place and looks like its easily forgotten by some fans.  I would be worried to this year if I was a dog fan. But on the other hand I feel pretty comfortable about UT going into athens. I am just looking at the last few trips there. Heck lets talk about college BB. Well can you say OWNED there too. Back on the inner state rivalry.



Oh yeah I almost forgot.  Keep dreaming about putting _anybody_  in their "place"  That's good stuff.  Yall put us in our place?  Yall are the reason we finished top 5 huh?  Well thanks we appreciate it.  This is too easy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is too easy.......  I'm gonna let another one of yall have this one.  Call it a late Christmas present.  BrowningSlayer you got it?  SuperSport?



PeeWeeWalls, you are talking to Dawgs... You should probably stick those comments for the UT and Gator fans... More so on the UT side since half of their players get picked up on Saturday at the Jail for a work-release program!  

Come on man... you've got to be smoking the good stuff that the UT staff, players, recruits and even the mascot "Smokey" are toking on... It's got to be unreal if you think those little Jackets in Atlanta are going to come to Athens and upset us.. 

If I were you guys with all of the coaches you lost I would focus on DUKE and be happy if you win that one!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> UT put UGA in there place





Yeah, put us in our 2nd place AP finish and Sugar Bowl winners... Thanks!!

The only person UT put in place was Phil Fulmer... They put him right back on the chopping block by resigning him... You guys are going to have a pitiful season next year..

The only highlight you have from last season is beating us.. Hey look at the bright side.. You finally won 10 games... You just had to play 14 to do it!!"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Figured it wouldn't take long for you inbred fans to show up.And I do mean You Inbred Fan.....



I think Accubond has lived with denial all of his life... He still thinks that UT should be ranked higher then UGA since they beat us and lost 4 games... Not the sharpest knife in the drawer..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2008)

OK... I think I got caught up... It's hard to keep up.. I closed this thread yesterday and open today to 3 pages...


----------



## PWalls (Feb 1, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> PeeWeeWalls, you are talking to Dawgs... :



You're right. I guess I should use shorter sentences with smaller words and put more spaces between the words.

Let's try this. Ya'll Dawgs keep up now.


Tech    will    beat    you     this     year.


----------



## chadair (Feb 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg;1840298 I seriously think it's great that your little victory over us meant so much I really do.  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> isn't it amazing how yall try to discredit UT for beating yall, but because yall beat the gators this year, all of a sudden UGA is a national powerhouse
> 
> you can't have it both ways


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

chadair said:


> isn't it amazing how yall try to discredit UT for beating yall, but because yall beat the gators this year, all of a sudden UGA is a national powerhouse
> 
> you can't have it both ways



You're back!!  Thank goodness!!  You know I love it when you unj wearers try and band together.  That's funny stuff.  Hey man, go back and read my last post to you yesterday.  Do you still not get it about us not acting like humble little Bulldawgs?  We aren't impressed  by or awed by any of you.  There is no reason to be.  Since 2001 we have a fairly even record against Tenn. and Florida is a dominat 1-1 aginst us with Little Hitler at the healm.  Yeah he's brilliant.  Yall take yourselves waaaay more seriously tahn we take you.  But hey that's alright, I understand.  Remeber my man just keep saying it, "Just a fluke last year."  Woohooo!!  I love me some Gator tail and Tebow tears.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, put us in our 2nd place AP finish and Sugar Bowl winners... Thanks!!
> 
> The only person UT put in place was Phil Fulmer... They put him right back on the chopping block by resigning him... You guys are going to have a pitiful season next year..
> 
> The only highlight you have from last season is beating us.. Hey look at the bright side.. You finally won 10 games... You just had to play 14 to do it!!"



Tell em Browning Slayer.  They have to join up with people from other teams on here.  Are you seeing this?  It's hillarious!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2008)

PWalls said:


> You're right. I guess I should use shorter sentences with smaller words and put more spaces between the words.



No, just try to grasp a little bit of reality and use what football knowledge you have... You guys might win 6 games next year and I assure you one of those won't be against us...

When we win this year we will set an all new record for this series with the longest butt kicking streak between the 2 of us.. I know it's got to be hard to fly your flags and hang your magnets inside of your car as to not get laughed at but the only thing you can say is "We'll beat you eventually".... "You can't win them all".... "it's not fair"...

And actually, what's even worse is UGA fans have more season tickets at your stadium then Tech fans...

Look at the bright side.. Well... As a Jacket there isn't really a bright side...

You had one 2 seasons ago and UGA spoiled em for ya!! How many people showed up for that ACC championship you fell apart in?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, just try to grasp a little bit of reality and use what football knowledge you have... You guys might win 6 games next year and I assure you one of those won't be against us...
> 
> When we win this year we will set an all new record for this series with the longest butt kicking streak between the 2 of us.. I know it's got to be hard to fly your flags and hang your magnets inside of your car as to not get laughed at but the only thing you can say is "We'll beat you eventually".... "You can't win them all".... "it's not fair"...
> 
> ...



You know what they really hate?  Ask them what their God Calvin Johnson's career stats were against us.


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 1, 2008)

Calvin who?  Talk about dropping off the face of the planet.  Wonder why Gator fans nor accubond has replied to my earlier posts:

-UGA still own FLA overall.
-Tenn. beat UGA the last 2 yrs. but, UGA finished the last 7 years ranked ahead of Tenn.(sounds like a couple of "flukes" to me)

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Calvin who?  Talk about dropping off the face of the planet.  Wonder why Gator fans nor accubond has replied to my earlier posts:
> 
> -UGA still own FLA overall.
> -Tenn. beat UGA the last 2 yrs. but, UGA finished the last 7 years ranked ahead of Tenn.(sounds like a couple of "flukes" to me)
> ...



Because they're busy coming up with excuses.  God bless em.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 1, 2008)

To my knowledge I have never been on here and given an "excuse" as to why we have lost a game. We either beat ourselves or got whooped these past years. No doublespeak there.

However, I still believe we are going to bring it and the Dawgs ain't gonna handle it this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2008)

PWalls said:


> To my knowledge I have never been on here and given an "excuse" as to why we have lost a game. We either beat ourselves or got whooped these past years. No doublespeak there.
> 
> However, I still believe we are going to bring it and the Dawgs ain't gonna handle it this year.



Go back and read who was being talked about when the excuse comment was made.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Go back and read who was being talked about when the excuse comment was made.



Yeah, I guess he was talking about some other SEC whiner team. Man, that conference is a bunch of whiners. You would have though that it was the end of the world around here when UGA didn't get to play for the National Championship after only placing 3rd in the SEC. I mean go figure. Surely that should have been an automatic #1 in the nation push.

TECH Rules.


----------



## chadair (Feb 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're back!!  Thank goodness!!  You know I love it when you unj wearers try and band together.  That's funny stuff.  Hey man, go back and read my last post to you yesterday.  Do you still not get it about us not acting like humble little Bulldawgs?  We aren't impressed  by or awed by any of you.  There is no reason to be.  Since 2001 we have a fairly even record against Tenn. and Florida is a dominat 1-1 aginst us with Little Hitler at the healm.  Yeah he's brilliant.  Yall take yourselves waaaay more seriously tahn we take you.  But hey that's alright, I understand.  Remeber my man just keep saying it, "Just a fluke last year."  Woohooo!!  I love me some Gator tail and Tebow tears.



 has God like has yall try to make Richts, he still has a losing record to the ZOOKER


----------



## chadair (Feb 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Wonder why Gator fans nor accubond has replied to my earlier posts:
> 
> -UGA still own FLA overall.
> -Tenn. beat UGA the last 2 yrs. but, UGA finished the last 7 years ranked ahead of Tenn.(sounds like a couple of "flukes" to me)
> ...



I didn't see the post, but you can relive all those victories from the '40's and '50's. Why don't yall tell us some of the details and hi lites from those games so you can keep pounding your chest. But remember in YOUR LIFETIME the leghumpers have a LOSING record against UF


----------



## straitshooter (Feb 2, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Let's see, we are starting to get over some Catholic Bashing in the Spiritual forum (kinda on the down slope I hope). Got a good Abortion thread going in the Political Forum. Let's start a good one in here.
> 
> 
> Georgia Tech is going to OWN the Mutts next season. It is gonna be awesome. New head coach is going to bring it.



this guy must have voted yes in the "should pot be legal poll" in the political forum....


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 2, 2008)

straitshooter said:


> this guy must have voted yes in the "should pot be legal poll" in the political forum....



Ya think ????


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 2, 2008)

chadair said:


> I didn't see the post, but you can relive all those victories from the '40's and '50's. Why don't yall tell us some of the details and hi lites from those games so you can keep pounding your chest. But remember in YOUR LIFETIME the leghumpers have a LOSING record against UF




"Buck back. Third down on the 8. In trouble. Got a block behind him. Going to throw on the run. Complete to the 25, to the 30. Lindsay Scott 35, 40. Lindsay Scott 45, 50, 45, 40. Run Lindsay! Twenty-five, 20, 15, 10, 5. Lindsay Scott! Lindsay Scott! Lindsay Scott! Well, I don't believe it. 92 yards and Lindsay really got in a footrace, I broke my chair, I came right through a chair, a metal STEEL chair...Do you know what is gonna happen here tonight? And up at St. Simon's, Jekyll Island, and all those places, where all those Dawg people have got those condominiums for four days...MAN, is there gonna be some property destroyed tonight!"

Remeber this one!?!?!?

Red


----------



## chadair (Feb 2, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> "Buck back. Third down on the 8. In trouble. Got a block behind him. Going to throw on the run. Complete to the 25, to the 30. Lindsay Scott 35, 40. Lindsay Scott 45, 50, 45, 40. Run Lindsay! Twenty-five, 20, 15, 10, 5. Lindsay Scott! Lindsay Scott! Lindsay Scott! Well, I don't believe it. 92 yards and Lindsay really got in a footrace, I broke my chair, I came right through a chair, a metal STEEL chair...Do you know what is gonna happen here tonight? And up at St. Simon's, Jekyll Island, and all those places, where all those Dawg people have got those condominiums for four days...MAN, is there gonna be some property destroyed tonight!"
> 
> Remeber this one!?!?!?
> 
> ...



I've said a dozen times on here that yall owned the '80's, so how about all those other 40something victories? Having a hard time remembering them aint ya?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Yeah, I guess he was talking about some other SEC whiner team. Man, that conference is a bunch of whiners. You would have though that it was the end of the world around here when UGA didn't get to play for the National Championship after only placing 3rd in the SEC. I mean go figure. Surely that should have been an automatic #1 in the nation push.
> 
> TECH Rules.



Hey.  My man.  Seriously.  You have got to stop.  You're killing me.  Listen to me ok?  Worry about winning that little girl conference yall play in.  Don't worry about the SEC.  Yall stick to realistic goals like .....oh I don't know beating Duke or something.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2008)

chadair said:


> has God like has yall try to make Richts, he still has a losing record to the ZOOKER



Hey alright you're back!!  I didn't hear the circus music or anybody yelling bring in the clowns which usually precedes you unj wearers.:
Yeah well Zook is actually winning at Illinois of all places so maybe you bunch of geniuses down there pulled the trigger on him a little early since Little Hitler will most likely get yall put on probation.  As for that comment about our coach,  it's Richt not Richts.  There is only one of him.  Other than that your little snipe about him was so lame that I won't make any further comment about it.  Is that all you've got?  I mean seriously.  You must have something more.  Got to.  You had all that time to think about it.  Think a little longer.  Go get your Tennessee buddy.  I can go on busting yall up for days.  Take your time and get back to me.    And please give the, "Yall were good a long time ago."  talk a rest.  Come up with something new.


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 2, 2008)

chadair said:


> I've said a dozen times on here that yall owned the '80's, so how about all those other 40something victories? Having a hard time remembering them aint ya?



What does it matter if I or anyone else remembers them or not?  They happened, UGA owns FLA overall, end of story.  If it were the other way around, I'm sure that would be your arguement.

Red


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I still believe we are going to bring it and the Dawgs ain't gonna handle it this year.



You jokers have been saying that the last 7 years... 

You have nothing else to say!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2008)

chadair said:


> I've said a dozen times on here that yall owned the '80's, so how about all those other 40something victories? Having a hard time remembering them aint ya?



No, not having a hard time remembering them... That's what books are for! It's HISTORY!!
I guess we'll forget about the ones that played in 1972 with the Dolphins and that undefeated season... What about the 1st Indianapolis 500... Daytona 500... You can't erase the past no matter how many times you LOST!

There're all great times and hold great History!! I'm just glad I'm on the winning side of this arguement!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, not having a hard time remembering them... That's what books are for! It's HISTORY!!
> I guess we'll forget about the ones that played in 1972 with the Dolphins and that undefeated season... What about the 1st Indianapolis 500... Daytona 500... You can't erase the past no matter how many times you LOST!
> 
> There're all great times and hold great History!! I'm just glad I'm on the winning side if this arguement!!



This is too easy isn't it Browning Slayer?  It's just too easy.


----------



## chadair (Feb 2, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, not having a hard time remembering them... That's what books are for! It's HISTORY!!
> I guess we'll forget about the ones that played in 1972 with the Dolphins and that undefeated season... What about the 1st Indianapolis 500... Daytona 500... You can't erase the past no matter how many times you LOST!
> 
> There're all great times and hold great History!! I'm just glad I'm on the winning side of this arguement!!




 I feel like snooker with you guys. Let me say this ONE MORE TIME, I never said the wins didn't happen, nor I didn't say they shouldn't count, I'm just saying it didn't happen in your or my lifetime......


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 2, 2008)

chadair said:


> I feel like snooker with you guys. Let me say this ONE MORE TIME, I never said the wins didn't happen, nor I didn't say they shouldn't count, I'm just saying it didn't happen in your or my lifetime......



Let's split that hair one more time.....

Red


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 2, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Basketball?  Ok man whatever.  I seriously think it's great that your little victory over us meant so much I really do.  I mean that's about all you have to talk smack about.  If you really believe that we are worried about yall next year you are badly mistaken.  It's cool though, I'm not mad I'm just laughing at yall.  Don't let that all consuming victory that meant so much cloud _your_ judgment.  Ainge and Cuttclife are gone.  Not looking so good for the Vowels all the sudden.  But hey just keep telling yourself how great yall are.  I can always use a laugh.  Go Dawgs!!  Sic em!!  Thank God I'm not a Vowel!!!




Ok stop for a second. Take a deep breath and clear your mind. The UT victory over UGA was huge, It put UT in the drivers seat to the SECCG. Do you see now? I hope so, after that game UGA was never thought of again. Just a dog that got hit by a car and look in your rear view mirror and see it as you keep going. One more thing to clear up or make known. UGA bowl appearance was decided by the outcome of the SECCG not UGA. UGA was home at the time watching TV. If UT would have won they would have been placed in the sugar and the dogs would drop down a couple of bowls. Man wouldnt that have been nice.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Ok stop for a second. Take a deep breath and clear your mind. The UT victory over UGA was huge, It put UT in the drivers seat to the SECCG. Do you see now? I hope so, after that game UGA was never thought of again. Just a dog that got hit by a car and look in your rear view mirror and see it as you keep going. One more thing to clear up or make known. UGA bowl appearance was decided by the outcome of the SECCG not UGA. UGA was home at the time watching TV. If UT would have won they would have been placed in the sugar and the dogs would drop down a couple of bowls. Man wouldnt that have been nice.



  Listen carefully.  Yall's victory over us means waaaaay more to yall than the defeat means to us.  Yeah I was mad.  Yeah I hate losing to yall.  But I haven't constantly dwelled on it every second of everyday like you have.  But I don't begrudge you something that means so much to you.  It's really the only thing yall did that mattered all year.  It's so funny what a big deal yall keep making out of it and how yall keep bringing it up over and over and over.  Did hobnail boot really hurt yall _that_bad?  Must have.  It's really gonna be fun beating yall next year.  But don't worry I won't bring it up every single day like you're doing because it won't be our most important win next year.  Just one more in a long series of them.  We'll take care of yall and just move on.  No big deal.  But I don't want to hear the "Fire Phil!!" talk after it happens.  Not after you have been talking about how great he and yall are because of your all consuming win over UGA.  But hey, congratulations on beating us buddy.  But I have to tell you, your hitting a dog with a car analogy was kind of lame.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Ok stop for a second. Take a deep breath and clear your mind. The UT victory over UGA was huge, It put UT in the drivers seat to the SECCG. Do you see now? I hope so, after that game UGA was never thought of again. Just a dog that got hit by a car and look in your rear view mirror and see it as you keep going. One more thing to clear up or make known. UGA bowl appearance was decided by the outcome of the SECCG not UGA. UGA was home at the time watching TV. If UT would have won they would have been placed in the sugar and the dogs would drop down a couple of bowls. Man wouldnt that have been nice.



By the way.  Since yall were in the driver's seat after beating us, good job once yall got there.  Yall were the last bump in LSU's road to the championship and that's about all yall were.  Good old Rocky Top!  Sorry man, but you begged for that one!!  What else you got?


----------



## PWalls (Feb 2, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Ya think ????



You shouldn't if that is the conclusion you come to.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 2, 2008)

straitshooter said:


> this guy must have voted yes in the "should pot be legal poll" in the political forum....



go read it prior to typing next time.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 2, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You jokers have been saying that the last 7 years...
> 
> You have nothing else to say!!!



It's called tenacity.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 2, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall stick to realistic goals like .....oh I don't know beating Duke or something.



That was a good one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

PWalls said:


> It's called tenacity.



More like "WISHFUL THINKING"!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Ok stop for a second. Take a deep breath and clear your mind. The UT victory over UGA was huge, It put UT in the drivers seat to the SECCG. Do you see now? I hope so, after that game UGA was never thought of again. Just a dog that got hit by a car and look in your rear view mirror and see it as you keep going. One more thing to clear up or make known. UGA bowl appearance was decided by the outcome of the SECCG not UGA. UGA was home at the time watching TV. If UT would have won they would have been placed in the sugar and the dogs would drop down a couple of bowls. Man wouldnt that have been nice.



If UT would have won that SECCG then we would have went to California and played USC and still been ranked higher then your 4 loss team! 

But UT didn't win and did what it does best... CHOKE! 

Accubond, wake up and got back to those Knoxville government schools ran by local vets and let them re-educate you on how to count!! Finishing with 4 losses will "NEVER" make you better then a 2 loss team.. Yeah Stanford beat USC but are you going to say Stanford is a better team and organization then USC?? Upsets happen!! You beat us and it was an upset! We finished out better, have a top 5 recruiting team (are you in the top 25?) and has "ANYONE" besides a lonely old UT fan even talked about UT except to mention all of the offseason arrests you are dealing with... Crawl back into your cave... We'll see you in Athens in 08...


----------



## Ol' Red (Feb 3, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Ok stop for a second. Take a deep breath and clear your mind. The UT victory over UGA was huge, It put UT in the drivers seat to the SECCG. Do you see now? I hope so, after that game UGA was never thought of again. Just a dog that got hit by a car and look in your rear view mirror and see it as you keep going. One more thing to clear up or make known. UGA bowl appearance was decided by the outcome of the SECCG not UGA. UGA was home at the time watching TV. If UT would have won they would have been placed in the sugar and the dogs would drop down a couple of bowls. Man wouldnt that have been nice.



If, If, If,...you sound like Madsnooker.  IF Tenn. hadn't lost 4 games they MIGHT be ranked higher.  IF Tenn. beat LSU(HUGE IF), they might have went to a better bowl.  FACT:  Neither happened.  Enjoy playing second fiddle to UGA AGAIN....Oh yeah, UGA is ranked higher than the volenqueers again.....7 years in a row and counting....What else you got?

Red


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 3, 2008)

> wake up and *got* back to those Knoxville government schools



how about have a Georgia school teach  use of the English language


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

W4DSB said:


> how about have a Georgia teach  use of the English language




Oh yeah, trying to poke at someone typing a paragraph and you can't even spit out a sentence.... 

Good catch!!!   Thanks for pointing our my error in grammer... You might want to re-read your sentence..

And I'll take Georgia schools over anything Tennessee has...


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 3, 2008)

> And I'll take Georgia schools over anything Tennessee has



Have you been involved in any Georgia public school lately?



> you can't even spit out a sentence....


I have to keep it simple so some people can understand!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

W4DSB said:


> I have to keep it simple so some people can understand!



I know the feeling... Everytime I talk to UT folks I have to slow down and talk to them like a 7 year old... I realize they are a little sloooooowwwwww and their attention span isn't the greatest...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh yeah, trying to poke at someone typing a paragraph and you can't even spit out a sentence....
> 
> Good catch!!!   Thanks for pointing our my error in grammer... You might want to re-read your sentence..
> 
> And I'll take Georgia schools over anything Tennessee has...



  Man this is fun isn't it?  I love it.  They make it so easy too.  It drives them crazy that we won't say "Yall are the greatest."  You know the Techies used to be the funniest but the Vowels and swamp lizards are trying to catch them.  Poor things.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!  Thank God my team doesn't wear unj!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know the feeling... Everytime I talk to UT folks I have to slow down and talk to them like a 7 year old... I realize they are a little sloooooowwwwww and their attention span isn't the greatest...



Hey Browning Slayer.  Try using more pictures instead of words so the Vowel fans don't get confused.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 3, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Listen carefully.  Yall's victory over us means waaaaay more to yall than the defeat means to us.  Yeah I was mad.  Yeah I hate losing to yall.  But I haven't constantly dwelled on it every second of everyday like you have.  But I don't begrudge you something that means so much to you.  It's really the only thing yall did that mattered all year.  It's so funny what a big deal yall keep making out of it and how yall keep bringing it up over and over and over.  Did hobnail boot really hurt yall _that_bad?  Must have.  It's really gonna be fun beating yall next year.  But don't worry I won't bring it up every single day like you're doing because it won't be our most important win next year.  Just one more in a long series of them.  We'll take care of yall and just move on.  No big deal.  But I don't want to hear the "Fire Phil!!" talk after it happens.  Not after you have been talking about how great he and yall are because of your all consuming win over UGA.  But hey, congratulations on beating us buddy.  But I have to tell you, your hitting a dog with a car analogy was kind of lame.



Wow the defeat dont mean much huh? Well this is the way I look at it. The dogs was 2 wins away from the NC game after the SC loss. If they would have beat UT then found away around LSU in the SECCG they would have prolly been in the NC game. So that UT game was big game if they wanted to play for the NC. But go ahead sweep that dont care game under the rug no biggie.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> If UT would have won that SECCG then we would have went to California and played USC and still been ranked higher then your 4 loss team!
> 
> But UT didn't win and did what it does best... CHOKE!
> 
> Accubond, wake up and got back to those Knoxville government schools ran by local vets and let them re-educate you on how to count!! Finishing with 4 losses will "NEVER" make you better then a 2 loss team.. Yeah Stanford beat USC but are you going to say Stanford is a better team and organization then USC?? Upsets happen!! You beat us and it was an upset! We finished out better, have a top 5 recruiting team (are you in the top 25?) and has "ANYONE" besides a lonely old UT fan even talked about UT except to mention all of the offseason arrests you are dealing with... Crawl back into your cave... We'll see you in Athens in 08...



Wrong!! BSC voters would have stuck with tradition. So go on down the bowl list. I am done with this jump back on GT who we know you can handle. Keep living on fantasy island too. You are only going to get hurt again this year. May not be by UT but there is a couple that is going to hurt your feelings.


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Wrong!! BSC voters would have stuck with tradition. So go on down the bowl list. I am done with this jump back on GT who we know you can handle. Keep living on fantasy island too. You are only going to get hurt again this year. May not be by UT but there is a couple that is going to hurt your feelings.




Hey AccUbonD, your arguement against these guys should be the only one they have against UF. UT owns UGA in overall record 20-15-2 and who won this year. So going by  South Ga and brownings theory yall must be the best team to ever play the game of football every year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> Hey AccUbonD, your arguement against these guys should be the only one they have against UF. UT owns UGA in overall record 20-15-2 and who won this year. So going by  South Ga and brownings theory yall must be the best team to ever play the game of football every year




Open Gator Chomp.... Insert FOOT!!!
Chadair, you just don't know when to quit do ya...
Yeah, UT has more wins than us... They have beat us more times then we beat them.. They have a really FAT coach who is washed up and they need some new blood! 

By the way.. They have more wins over the Gators also.. So I guess that would put you 3rd in the SEC east behind UT and the Dawgs... 


Let's see that Gator Chomp, NOW!! I think that Gator is missing some teeth from getting kicked in the mouth so many times...


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Open Gator Chomp.... Insert FOOT!!!
> Chadair, you just don't know when to quit do ya...
> Yeah, UT has more wins than us... They have beat us more times then we beat them.. They have a really FAT coach who is washed up and they need some new blood!
> 
> ...




 by yalls thinking that is true. I guess we will just sit in a corner with our TWO NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS and TWO HEISMAN WINNERS and count our teeth

boy you really showed me


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> boy you really showed me



Actually you guys have showed yourselves by losing so much!!

And it's not by our thinking... It's HISTORY and FACTS! Something you have a hard time swallowing!

So I'll sit back with my 2 National Championships and 12 SEC Championships (the polls actually represent 4 more National Championships) and continue to look upon the Gators as beneath us!!

If Tebow read this he would probably break down and cry...


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> So I'll sit back with my 2 National Championships



how many did you see


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

chadair said:


> how many did you see



There we go with that card again... 
So I guess since I never saw Babe Ruth play ball I guess his accomplishments mean nothing...!!!

You really need to try and grab a different straw cause you keep coming up with the short one!

3rd place Gator!!


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> And it's not by our thinking... It's HISTORY and FACTS! Something you have a hard time swallowing!



it's history and facts based on what YOUR arguement is I've NEVER said UGA does not lead the series. I can't figure out why yall can't seem to comprehend that
 But the arguement yall use against UF, you don't seem to acknoweledge that arguement against UT

 you try to belittle their victory against UGA, and the overall record against the legghumpers with, "where were yall ranked at the end of the year, or what bowl game did yall play in?


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> So I guess since I never saw Babe Ruth play ball I guess his accomplishments mean nothing...??



 no not at all. I would not take your word for it unless you were a baseball historian. I can read the same books you can on babe ruth. I can look at college football data warehouse and find all the records. And I don't need you or any other UGA fan to tell me how great UGA was way back when. 

 I have never argued the all time record, and it has never been my arguement. 

I guess I don't blame yall for holding so tight to the all time record, especially the way it has gone for yall the last 18 years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Wow the defeat dont mean much huh? Well this is the way I look at it. The dogs was 2 wins away from the NC game after the SC loss. If they would have beat UT then found away around LSU in the SECCG they would have prolly been in the NC game. So that UT game was big game if they wanted to play for the NC. But go ahead sweep that dont care game under the rug no biggie.



I would type this in brail if I could since you either are blind or speak another language and the translater is messing this up.  One more time ok?  I said, pay close attention here, I was mad when we lost and I hate losing to yall but we haven't dwelled on it every single solitary second since it happened the way yall have about the win.  Got it?  Do I need to say it again?  We'll run through it  ten or twelve more times if you still aren't clear ok?  Whatever you need.   I'm a patient guy.  Look, I know you want this to drive us crazy, but it just doesn't.  Yeah we wish we had won the game but because WE NEVER LOST AGAIN after that ,  and we have a good team returning (and yall not so much)it just doesn't have quite the same punch that maybe it would have had.  Sort of like when yall talk trash about us barely beating Vandy when yall turned right around and did the same thing.  By your upside down and backward rationale we should still be mad about that.  There is one other thing.  I hate to say this and I'm really not trying to be mean or personally offensive but you are _really_ bad at this trash talking thing.  Seriously.  Especially for somebody who spends so much of his time doing it.  Good old Rocky Top!!  Oh man, yall really make this too easy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> no not at all. I would not take your word for it unless you were a baseball historian. I can read the same books you can on babe ruth. I can look at college football data warehouse and find all the records. And I don't need you or any other UGA fan to tell me how great UGA was way back when.
> 
> I have never argued the all time record, and it has never been my arguement.
> 
> I guess I don't blame yall for holding so tight to the all time record, especially the way it has gone for yall the last 18 years.



You should understand it since you're so obsessed with yall's record since '90 and think it's going to go on forever.  What else you got?  Cause I hope you haven't used your best yet?  It's been pretty dissapointing so far.


----------



## chadair (Feb 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> One more time ok?  I said, pay close attention here, I was mad when we lost and I hate losing to yall but we haven't dwelled on it every single solitary second since it happened the way yall have about the win.  Got it?  Do I need to say it again?




thats exactly what I'm saying to yall. That victory was well deserved, and I'm not trying to take anything away from it. But that victory means more to UGA then to UF (except me). UF fans that are under 30 don't even know the game is a rivalry.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> thats exactly what I'm saying to yall. That victory was well deserved, and I'm not trying to take anything away from it. But that victory means more to UGA then to UF (except me). UF fans that are under 30 don't even know the game is a rivalry.



They don't know?  Well I bet they started getting the idea when they saw all you old Gators cussing and raring after it was over and  the guy that is being passed off to them as Superman crying.  If they don't know then you should teach them Yoda.


----------



## chadair (Feb 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> They don't know?  Well I bet they started getting the idea when they saw all you old Gators cussing and raring after it was over and  the guy that is being passed off to them as Superman crying.  If they don't know then you should teach them Yoda.



hey if UGA was more competitive, and can win more then once every 6 years, then I wouldn't have to teach them


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> hey if UGA was more competitive, and can win more then once every 6 years, then I wouldn't have to teach them



I've told you this before but I'm going to say it one more time.  Every time I read one of your posts about UGA I get this mental picture of Mark May leaning over a keyboard with an evil grin on his face.  You hate us about as much as he does.  Are you starting to get the feeling that despite your best efforts you aren't getting under my skin?  I spend most of my time on here laughing at you swamp lizards.  I think if you really stop and think about what you  are hoping for, you'll realize that you want me to say something like, "You're right.  Florida is just so great and we can never compete.  I give up."  Never gonna happen my friend.  Take a deep breath and think real hard before you post again and get back to me.  I just know you can do better.  Just think about Tebow or something.  You can do it.


----------



## chadair (Feb 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've told you this before but I'm going to say it one more time.  Every time I read one of your posts about UGA I get this mental picture of Mark May leaning over a keyboard with an evil grin on his face.
> 
> I give up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2008)

chadair said:


>



Oh ok.  You're that deperate?  You have to edit my post in favor of you?  Typical.  So typical.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## chadair (Feb 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh ok.  You're that deperate?  You have to edit my post in favor of you?  Typical.  So typical.



I thought the Mark May thing was funny, although insulting.

And I couldn't resist the "I give up". Maybe I didn't read it the way you meant it


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2008)

chadair said:


> I thought the Mark May thing was funny, although insulting.
> 
> And I couldn't resist the "I give up". Maybe I didn't read it the way you meant it



Nah I give you credit .  That was funny.  I laughed.


----------

